# Strandberg Bass is Happening



## MemphisHawk (Feb 22, 2015)

Just posted to the Strandberg website.

The Varberg Bass | Strandberg Guitarworks







Over here at the Strandberg headquarters, Sunday is turning into play day. Leaving the day job turned weekdays into work days, and as all of you on the waiting list and build schedule know, there is a lot going on. But its great to be able to free up a little time for new development!
I have been planning a bass since 2012. The design was done, and the prototype hardware was manufactured at that time. However, things do seem to stack up and get in the way. I had 9 pcs of hardware made, and in a weak moment, I sold 5 pcs to the amazing bass builder Alex Watson. At this time, I really wish I hadnt, because the prospect of making the first .strandberg* bass a 4-string hurts. But it might be a blessing in disguise, because if it doesnt work, at least I know its not because it has too many strings.
More information will follow shortly, but for now, Im facing a lot of design decisions. The prototype will share the same materials as the first Varberg prototype guitar: Macassar Ebony top, Swamp Ash core and Mahogany back, with a Rosewood neck and Ebony fretboard. The pickups I purchased back then are Lace Alumitone Jazz bass and Precision bass pickups.
Im not really keen on changing those overall specs, but will gladly take input now on scale lengths and string spacings, etc. The sketch you see has 33&#8243;  34.5&#8243; scale length and 19 mm spacing at the bridge, and roughly 9.5 mm at the nut (Jazz bass measurements).


----------



## 7stg (Feb 22, 2015)

If you make a 5 string I'd go with a 37 inch scale on the low side.

I could have gone for that 9 string bass with really tight string spacing Like a crossover bass has.


----------



## Radau (Feb 22, 2015)

I hope down the line there will be a 6 string model


----------



## Sumsar (Feb 22, 2015)

So if he makes a fretless bass will it then be just a fanned/slanted nut (and bridge) bass??


----------



## notasian (Feb 22, 2015)

Sounds awsome cant wait for more updates!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 23, 2015)

This is going to be terribly SSO of me, but..

I'll be interested, but only if:

1) It's available in 6 strings, preferably with a ~33-36 fan, and...
2) It's available from the Washburn shop.

I don't really want or need longer than 36 for the B, but I also don't want much shorter, and I wouldn't feel like waiting however the hell long the wait is for a Swedish Strandberg at this point.

I'll keep my eye on things, though. I'm intrigued.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 23, 2015)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> This is going to be terribly SSO of me, but..
> 
> I'll be interested, but only if:
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure Strandberg basses will come out of Washburn eventually. It just might be a long eventually. And given how many strings the guitars have, I doubt a 6 string bass is too much to ask for.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 23, 2015)

Remarkably, erm, "pedestrian" design. Was expecting something a little more out there.


----------



## ElysianGuitars (Feb 23, 2015)

Interesting that Ola uses Rhino with the grid set so small (looks like standard grid for millimeter units). That would drove me nuts. I don't use the grid, but have to have it on 

I kind of expected something more like the Boden...


----------



## asher (Feb 23, 2015)

ElysianGuitars said:


> Interesting that Ola uses Rhino with the grid set so small (looks like standard grid for millimeter units). That would drove me nuts. I don't use the grid, but have to have it on
> 
> I kind of expected something more like the Boden...



It's been years since I've used Rhino, now, but: cannot unsee!


----------



## rochesterbox (Feb 25, 2015)

Maybe I missed it, but is this is going to be a solid bass guitar?


----------



## cubix (Feb 25, 2015)

If it's 3 layers like the Masvidalien then it's certainly going to be "out there"  The shape itself isn't everything, that being said I find the lines beautiful!


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Feb 25, 2015)

they better get some more strings on dat bitch


----------



## cubix (Feb 26, 2015)

Nah 4 is enough just put the bottom 4 from a 5 string set. Who needs the high string


----------



## bostjan (Feb 26, 2015)

cubix said:


> Nah 4 is enough just put the bottom 4 from a 5 string set. Who needs the high string



At least several people. 

I guess we'll see.

I've just always felt like four strings was so limitting - even the first time I picked up a bass.

Anyway, I'm not too thrilled by the specs, but I'm just one person.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 26, 2015)

He's limited to 4 strings by the number of available bridges, I think.

Were I to order one (and I'm not going to at this point) I'd want tighter string spacing on the bridge (16mm or 17mm).


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 27, 2015)

TemjinStrife said:


> He's limited to 4 strings by the number of available bridges, I think.



If Dingwall can do more, I'm sure Ola can.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 27, 2015)

In the future, yes. But he has 4 bridge pieces on hand, so it'll likely be a 4-string for the prototype.


----------



## noUser01 (Feb 27, 2015)

InfinityCollision said:


> In the future, yes. But he has 4 bridge pieces on hand, so it'll likely be a 4-string for the prototype.



Yes, I meant long-term. Not for the prototype.


----------

